# short jokes



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

Ok, I'd like to start a short jokes thread...so post your short jokes here!

Here's mine:

I'm not saying the customer service at my bank is bad, but when I asked the teller to check my balance she leaned over and pushed me.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Employer : We need some one for this Job, who is Responsible. 
Applicant : Sir, your search ends here, in my previous job, whenever anything went wrong, they said I am Responsible.... 

:banana


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

for some reason i thought this was going to be jokes about short people. :b


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> for some reason i thought this was going to be jokes about short people. :b


that's a short joke in itself! lol


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

a read headed girl was telling a blonde haired girl that she slept with a brazilian last night. The blonde says, "you sl u t! How many is a brazilian?"


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

did you hear about the blonde carpool? They all met at work. 

(oh calm down. My mother's blonde and I love her dearly).


----------

